# First cycle, t400 advice?



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm starting my first T400 cycle soon and am just looking to see if anyone has advice to help me out  First time user of the site, and of performance enhancing drugs. My stats:

21 years old

85KG

5'10

9.86% BF

train 6 times a week.

Have been training for 4 years, the last 3 of which have been serious. I am planning on a ten week cycle with 1/2 ml shots twice weekly, after which I will use both Nolvadex and Clomid for PCT. Does anyone have any advice? Is this the right PCT? Thank you


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to UKM

Sort your diet out first and for most, your stats would suggest it's lacking based on 3 years training, it's only a presumumptive observation!

But a serious point your ****ing in the wind with AAS if your not eating to support grow, what current cals do u have every day? And the macro break down?

Do 12wks minimum. 1.5ml so 600mg ONCE a wk don't listen to the bullsh1t about twice a wk been better.

HCG? If u haven't any get some! Run that 1000iu once a wk with the cycle Will make pct a cinch.

Other wise crack on enjoy were hear to help.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh and don't train so much 6 times, when do you give your body time to recover and grow?


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

With under 10% body fat he's training is a lot of cardio for 6 days maybe?

With test 400 just jab once a week. HCG is a must. PCT is 2 weeks after last pin clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20.

Actually what test 400 u using? I know theres a few labs that have multiple test in with a lot of short esters. but if its all long esters then jab once a week. Keep adex close by for sides and nolva for gyno during if u experience it.

Good luck with it mate. Eat rest and train hard.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Agree with P2G - 6 times a week hard lifting will get you no where. Overtraining, no recovery, no growth.

Also, jab once a week - even if your T400 is a sustanon type blend, i would still jab once a week.

And work out how many calories you should be eating for growth.....and track them for a couple of weeks to ensure you are hittng the mark.


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Well first of all let me thank you for such a warm welcome onto the site, sounds weird but it really made a great start to my day. Secondly thank you for taking the time to reply. I'm going to be a bit of a nuisance and ask you a few questions, so apologies in advance.

The 85KG, I believe, is because I am on a drug called Concerta, which is not so great for putting weight on. However I still hit about 3000-3500 calories a day, 6 days a week.

12 weeks seems long for a first cycle. My body tends to react strangely to certain things so I was thinkin half ml twice weekly would be a good way to gauge my bodys reaction. I'm no expert but another thing is T400 hurting like a bitch, and I'm worried about missing work after a shot because I work as a fitness instructor.

My fear is gyno and long term impotence, I'm incredibly paranoid about this. How often/ when would I take the HCG? Wouldn't that push down my natural test production if I used both?

So what I'm being recommended now is:

1mg shot once weekly

HCG

2 weeks after last shot, begin PTC:

Nolva 20 daily

Clomid 100 for the first two weeks, then down to 50 for the last two weeks


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm using ISIS t400.

Do I need adex if I'm going to be using 10ml of T400, as well as Clomid, Nolva and, most likely, HCG?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Good choice of lab mate! With that 1ml a wk 400mg will be fine first time out it's the only lab I believe actually dose properly.

Ads would be a good idea if you can get it on 400mg I'd probably use half a pill 0.5mg every 3 days E3D. Then should you get any symptoms of gyno increase frequency to E2D.

Read the HCG sticky at the top of the steroid section. Everything you need to know is on there, ignore the doses though just pay attention to the how's whys and when's.

Dose wise 1shot of 1000iu once a wk shoot it same time as your test, it's injected Sub Q in the belly fat same way a diabetic shoots insulin.

It helps your natural HTPA to remain functioning whilst on cycle, so the test doesn't shut u down so much.

Impotence don't worry Bout it a fair amount of bro science behind that commonly believed "fact"

Read these

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-life

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selec...ptor_modulator

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatase_inhibitor

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human...c_gonadotropin

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTPA

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatase

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...nding-pct.html

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nolvadex


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmmm evidence seems to be that I don't know enough to start a cycle. Thank Jaysis I asked on the site because I was ready to run in full steam ahead. Must read more and learn more. Thank you very much for all the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TheSic said:


> Hmmm evidence seems to be that I don't know enough to start a cycle. Thank Jaysis I asked on the site because I was ready to run in full steam ahead. Must read more and learn more. Thank you very much for all the help, I really appreciate it.


Your very welcome it's actually nice to see someone prepared to step back and learn about what there about to enter into, instead of the bull in a china shop we see on here all the time 

Good luck mate helps always here when you need it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

What a nice chap lol


----------

